# Dewalt DW616K Router



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

Hello:
It's been awhile since I last posted ,and would like to ask everyone's opinion on this router.I bought it because of it's quality and price($149) and thought becuase of it's 1 3/4 hp I would be able to use it for various uses,but have since come to learn that it's not variable speed and shouldn't be used in the table for raised panel bits.I am someone disappointed by this,but since I got it at this price,I'm not gonna complain.Anyone have any thoughts on this.

Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

You will not be disappointed, it will and can do raised panels but you need to get a variable speed control device like the link below, if you want to use the standard panel bits but you can always use the vert.panel bits like the link below without the speed control if you want, but it's nice to have the speed control for other bits as well.

Just a NOTE *** it's always best to make two passes when making door panels with either types of bits,most bits don't need to turn at 24,ooo rpm.to do a nice job plus your bits will last longer and will not burn the stock at a lower speeds and it's safer.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=43060


Vertical Raised Panel Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/raisvert.html

Undercutter Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/raisvert.html


Bj


----------



## rout-on (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks,Bj........information that I'll put to good use once I get my plate to mount it.

Dave


----------

